# What is the title of this swing song?



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

I have had this song in my music library for the past four years and I haven't been able to find anything out about it (I downloaded it from LimeWire). That said, I don't know what it's called, though it give me a title and I haven't been able to find that title anywhere on Amazon. The given information tells me that it is called "Ballroom Swing & Dance (Quickstep)" by Hugo Strasser and big Band.....but when I looked all that up on Amazon, nothing! So what is it called?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I love it, but know not what it is


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like it's called Dance in the Ballroom.


----------

